# Now THIS is how politics should be!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://ca.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idCABRE82T10020120330?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0

And Leader Debates should be replaced by a Royal Rumble, WWE-style!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Video of the fight:






Brazeau looked like he wanted to make good on his promise of knocking Trudeau out in the first 30 seconds. To his surprise however, Trudeau took the hits and kept going. Brazeau got winded half-way into the first round, and Trudeau just pummeled him for the rest of the match.

Just goes to show that technique and experience trumps raw strength.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Moderators, you see.
I even do not plan to comment 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> http://ca.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idCABRE82T10020120330?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0
> 
> And Leader Debates should be replaced by a Royal Rumble, WWE-style!


LOL, for once we agree on something about politics!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The liberals had to win something eventually.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Saaaawhhheeeaat!

Frigging [email protected]

Would be cool if they actually did that in the Thunderdome. 



 hand to hand.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Next time they need to do it WWE style!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just read one of the YT comments.

Yah this would be a fight I'd pay good money to check out.



> I'd rather see Obama vs Putin. I would advise Mr Obama to get some pointers from Muhammad﻿ Ali.
> 
> jocolope in reply to mafiaboy28 (Show the comment) 5 hours ago


----------

